# Deere Mower trouble cranking, then finally turns over



## yellowfin (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a lx176 that for the last year will take me about 1-2 mins to crank. When I turn the key I hear One click and thats it.....nothing. After a few (25 or so) turns of the key the starter will finally catch and turn over the the mower and it cranks right up. I am guessing a solenoid. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## rhardy (Jan 5, 2016)

yellowfin said:


> I have a lx176 that for the last year will take me about 1-2 mins to crank. When I turn the key I hear One click and thats it.....nothing. After a few (25 or so) turns of the key the starter will finally catch and turn over the the mower and it cranks right up. I am guessing a solenoid. Anyone have any other ideas?


Your right it's the Solenoid had the same issue with mine


----------



## rayjay (Jan 5, 2016)

Test light. Put the clip on the neg term of the batt and the probe on the terminal on the solenoid where the positive battery cable is bolted to. Then turn the key to start. If the light comes on strongly then it's the solenoid most likely. If the light doesn't come on then it could be the key switch. 

It could also be corroded connections at any of the connectors of the wiring harness. Test light again.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 5, 2016)

When it does it, spin the top of the engine about 1/2 a turn with your hand(s)...then try the key again. You should feel a bit of resistance and then it'll get free all of a sudden. I had a Murray that did the same thing. My FNL's John Deere mower does it too. Seems to happen with the engine is shut off and just happens to stop on a compression stroke.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

starter will turn it over compresision stroke or not, it everything is right.   I would bet $$$ that the solenoid is not making good contact internally and will have to be replaced


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 5, 2016)

Silenoid or connection


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2016)

Double check both positive and negative battery terminals. GO ahead and clean them good also check the cables for any corrosion clean them good. Start from the battery and work your way from there forward checking all connections.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a Honda 18hp and have had this happen a few times over the years. It starts out every once in a while and gets more frequent. It is the starter that causes mine. After seeing the price of a new starter, I decided to take mine apart and clean the brushes. I've done it twice in 11 years of ownership and it has fixed it both times.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 8, 2016)

There is a problem with some JDs in that the solenoid power goes through the key switch and for some reason there is not enough "juice" to engage the solenoid... 

The solution is to get a higher power "lighting" relay and wire the solenoid through the relay straight to the battery ... the key switch then operates the relay giving full battery power to the solenoid ... 

That fixed mine and I never have had any more problems ... any parts store(Orielly, NAPA...) will have the relay ...

http://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Starting-Improvement-Relay-Kit-AM107421.html


----------



## chadf (Jan 23, 2016)

Did you do any of what's said above ?
I didn't read, just noticed no response from OP.

Hard to trouble shoot your problem when there's no response.
Just saying.


----------



## yellowfin (Jan 23, 2016)

purchased a new solenoid. Have been busying studying for an exam coming up so I have not switched them out yet. I glanced at it the other day, it appears you have to take a good bit of the 'top' of the engine off to get to the second bolt of the solenoid so that project is on hold for the time being. thanks for checking up on me.


----------



## chadf (Jan 25, 2016)

Should just be a plastic shroud to direct air around motor to cool it.
Few easy bolts


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 25, 2016)

Not sure if you had the chance to read what I posted above ... but in some JD models the the key switch does not let the proper voltage go through to the solenoid ... to make it contact the positive wires together... 

A quick way to test is connect a test leade straight from the battery to the solenoid  ... connect to the solenoid first and touch the positive post of the battery ... if the engine turns ... you know the problem...

Some times we forget that a solenoid is nothing more than a "heavy duty relay" that has to have the correct voltage to make it connect...


----------



## aka rotten (Jan 28, 2016)

Dont forget to adjust valves or afer while get hard start situation also, have to adjust my JOHN Deere every couple year s,If i dont sounds like battery gettin weak,you can get all info off line if you need help .20 min job,paul


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 29, 2016)

My Toro does something similar to that when the needle valve in the carburetor doesn't close and gas leaks into the cylinder. I always shut off my gas now when done mowing.


----------



## yellowfin (Apr 5, 2016)

Replaced the starter solenoid, that wasnt it. The relay kit was the trick. Lets hope this 1993 Deere will get me down the road another few years. I did not to the valves how do I know when those need to be adjusted?


----------



## JohnK (Apr 28, 2016)

How old is your battery? First things first.


----------

